# Pygocentrus Cariba



## Mr. Hannibal

Pygocentrus cariba...


----------



## frantzml1982

wow amazing pics. Can't wait to get mine


----------



## Sylar_92

WOW! those cariba are amazing, beautiful colour and nice sparkle to them. Can't wait til my baby cariba grow to this size, you should really submit these to Frank to use of the Cariba page. Diggin the pics, I wish I had a camera as good as yours.


----------



## salvo85

very nice looking fish


----------



## Guest

Amazing pictures and beautiful specimens. Thanks for sharing those Mr. Hannibal


----------



## Smoke

First shot is my fav


----------



## Piranha_man

Great looking cariba, and I really like your setup... black with white sand... gives it a cool "ominous" look.


----------



## Soul Assassin

Smoke said:


> First shot is my fav


Totally, u got some skill with a cam too


----------



## bob351

crystal clear water... love those caribe and great pics


----------



## Da' Manster!

Very impressive, Cariba!....







.....I really like the last pic with jaw and mouth wide open showing teeth!...Kind of reminds me of the famous quote in "JAWS"..."Smile, you son of a bitch!!"....


----------



## TheCableGuy

Great pics Mr Hannibal!!! I really like the 4th one!! Looks like they're about to dance








I also really like you're setup, clean & simple.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Thank you all guys, nice you like it!


----------



## TRIG

beautiful setup and great photography! What size tank are those baby's in?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

It's a custom made (79"x22"x27") 200g tank...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Caribas are looking amazing ! And i see you upgraded tanks nice !


----------



## Sylvius

Very nice Mr Hannibal, so architectural, as a loft









I love especially your very red fins Caribe. This kind of colors on Caribe are very huge, this deep red is magic...









Have a nice Sunday.


----------



## locust

Yes nice clear pics


----------



## MFNRyan

Very impressive fish! Of course this is to be expected from you lol Are they all Cariba? I seen one or two of your pic's there was no black dot on the fish and not very red belly? If not what are these type? I like your tank set up too, looks very cool. I"m not brave enough to try the sand. Afraid of ruining my filters pump motor from the grains


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

RedBelly11 said:


> Very impressive fish! Of course this is to be expected from you lol Are they all Cariba? I seen one or two of your pic's there was no black dot on the fish and not very red belly? If not what are these type? I like your tank set up too, looks very cool. I"m not brave enough to try the sand. Afraid of ruining my filters pump motor from the grains


Yeap, they are all Caribas... the 2 bigger ones with no humeral spot are older specimens i got from a friend of a friend... pretty normal for older specimens to loose belly and humeral spot coloration... never had a problem with sand, doesn't hurts canister filters, it is settle and the intakes of my 2 ACs are far away from the bottom...


----------



## His Majesty

Piranha_man said:


> Great looking cariba, and I really like your setup... black with white sand... gives it a cool "ominous" look.


X2









great setup


----------



## caribemob

very nice pygo's bro, hope mines do well like yours


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

I loved my Caribas. All of them gone now. Feeling nostalgic after seeing these pictures.


----------

